# Tivo 2nd Box?



## pottyboy (Mar 28, 2011)

at the moment have v+ and an extra basic box, all same channels are on but no HD(but at extra charge), but if i were to get 2 tivo boxs, will the second box have HD on it or will there be extra charge?

also like sky anytime+ lets you watch movies when you want presumbaly ones that are already playing on sky movie channels, says theres over 500 movies, just like you can online on sky player online, that are on there at no extra cost, as long as you have subscribed sky movies in your package, is there same thing on tivo, on the v+ only ones there are new on-demand movies which need paying rent for each.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

Multiple TiVo boxes are a lot cheaper than skyhd as skyhd adds an extra £20 per box as you need the hd sub as well as the multi room sub.

The virgin TiVo gets full HD channels without an extra HD sub, only the multi room sub is charged.

You get HD movies on demand, unlike anytime+ which is only SD.
Not as many movies, but I don't care as I avoid SD as much as possible.


----------



## °Keir° (Feb 25, 2011)

V+ and TiVo are HD as standard.
The charge for HD activation on a _normal_ set top box is £49.95

the charge for a 2nd V+ box is £99.95, However I'm unsure of the cost for a 2nd TiVo box. I can find out for you but I think it's a bit extreme tbh.

Are you sure you need 2 TiVo's?


----------



## Hambone88 (Feb 7, 2011)

°Keir°;8451091 said:


> V+ and TiVo are HD as standard.
> The charge for HD activation on a _normal_ set top box is £49.95
> 
> the charge for a 2nd V+ box is £99.95, However I'm unsure of the cost for a 2nd TiVo box. I can find out for you but I think it's a bit extreme tbh.
> ...


I need three 
I have two 16 year old girls who have there own V+HD box at the mo.
They are young adults who watch there own stuff.
On a side note,can the Virgin boxes talk to each other
like the US ones...ie play a show one one box and watch it
on the other boxes.
A very good part of TiVo which i hope is active.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

No, they don't talk to each other (despite the VM CEO gushing about how great that feature of Tivo is).

Maybe they'll enable it.. the capability is clearly there in the menus, but I wouldn't make any assumptions.


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

Tony Hoyle said:


> No, they don't talk to each other (despite the VM CEO gushing about how great that feature of Tivo is).
> 
> Maybe they'll enable it.. the capability is clearly there in the menus, but I wouldn't make any assumptions.


It's in the roadmap, so will be added in the future.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Do you know about Bluetooth and USB; for wireless k/b use, not programme transfer.


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

cwaring said:


> Do you know about Bluetooth and USB; for wireless k/b use, not programme transfer.


Nothing confirmed about that, but certainly not ruled out.


----------

